# Reliving the Past: Clothing That Should Make A Comeback?



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Ahhh, nostalgia! Today's question has to do with reliving the past. What one article of clothing or accessory would you most like to see re-emerge as well-regarded part of a genleman's daily attire? Items from any era are appropriate for this discussion...recognizing that there are Forum participants who will tell you that _whatever_ the item, it really never went out of style) So what would be your choice: Morning wear, canes, spats, hats (or a specific style thereof), something else? And why is that you would like to see this resurgence?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Slipped waistcoats.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Why does this appeal to you?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

As a remnant of wearing double waistcoats, there should be no reason why the slip would need to be white ( as most often seen), so it could be used to add an additional dash of color. 

Even in white, due to its complete lack of utility, it adds a touch of formality which would be welcome some situations.

That and it looks really .


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Nicely put!


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

medwards said:


> Ahhh, nostalgia! Today's question has to do with reliving the past. What one article of clothing or accessory would you most like to see re-emerge as well-regarded part of a genleman's daily attire? Items from any era are appropriate for this discussion...recognizing that there are Forum participants who will tell you that _whatever_ the item, it really never went out of style) So what would be your choice: Morning wear, canes, spats, hats (or a specific style thereof), something else? And why is that you would like to see this resurgence?


Codpiece.

Okay, maybe not the codpiece. Breeks, perhaps. Breeks for those among us who do not shoot field birds, for whom they are eternal.

Buzz


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

For sporting wear or other occasions? Would you add Plus-Fours to this as well?


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

medwards said:


> For sporting wear or other occasions? Would you add Plus-Fours to this as well?


Plus-fours, yes, but argyle socks...emmm...not for me. But then, I play not the golf. Oh, yes, I would see them for non-sporting but casual occasions. Not for buisness or evening wear.

Buzz


----------



## Daveboxster (Dec 30, 2006)

*plus-fours*

I have seriously thought about getting a pair of knickers/plus fours to wear in a golf tournament.

But... when I see pictures of people actually wearing them, I say NFW!!!!!!!!!! Couldn't stand the look.

My vote would be for hats with business attire. Seems like a lot of people on this forum wear them, but let's be honest... it's not mainstream.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Morning Coats. No other garment so flatters the male figure. How did we let ourselves lose them?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

In all honesty, I can't think of a thing. Oh well.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

yachtie said:


> Slipped waistcoats.


gotta agree with you there. I would love to wear slipped waistcoats.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

I have slips on a lounge suit. Love 'em!

*W_B*


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh boy. My wishlist is awfully long, and I hardly know where to start. Here are a few things:

1. Military Styled Dress Coat for Day Wear




























2. Semi-Double Breasted Morning Coats



















3. Top Boots





































4. Frock Coats (of course!)


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

But my dear Sator, that's how many of us imagine you dress now. :icon_smile_big:

I actually find the final illustration quite appealing, though I probably would not opt to go return to such high, starched shirt-collars. But I'm just a modern kinda guy.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

medwards said:


> For sporting wear or other occasions? Would you add Plus-Fours to this as well?


Still used for X-country skiing, I believe.

Could also be very useful to anyone spending time on a bicycle or certain kinds of boat.

Either way, not a terribly formal, indoor type of article.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

For us sailors real oilskins; sou'wester, jacket and bib pants in either linseed yellow or that new fangled black rubber. The initiation of crouching in the forward 'Glory Hole' of a lifeboat and hitting bars head on is different from these dayglo outfitted people who run for the harbour and pina coladas at the first taste of spray. Think the scene in DAS BOOT.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Kav said:


> For us sailors real oilskins; sou'wester, jacket and bib pants in either linseed yellow or that new fangled black rubber. The initiation of crouching in the forward 'Glory Hole' of a lifeboat and hitting bars head on is different from these dayglo outfitted people who run for the harbour and pina coladas at the first taste of spray. Think the scene in DAS BOOT.


Don't know if it'd trade in my Musto's for oilskins.



> "...dayglo outfitted people who run for the harbor and pina coladas at the first taste of spray"


Classic- 'round here we call 'em "harbor hogs".


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

any one notice the abundance of square toed shoes?
are we wrong about shoe style?
after all these are proper gentlemen.


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

Button boots

Do you agree, Sator?


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd love to be able to wear a proper frock coat.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

I'd love if ladies stopped wearing male clothing.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Cloaks.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

medwards said:


> Ahhh, nostalgia! Today's question has to do with reliving the past. What one article of clothing or accessory would you most like to see re-emerge as well-regarded part of a genleman's daily attire? Items from any era are appropriate for this discussion...recognizing that there are Forum participants who will tell you that _whatever_ the item, it really never went out of style) So what would be your choice: Morning wear, canes, spats, hats (or a specific style thereof), something else? And why is that you would like to see this resurgence?





Teacher said:


> In all honesty, I can't think of a thing. Oh well.


I wonder would anyone here argue that the evolution of clothing has an element of natural selection to it? I suppose from a purely functional perspective it does. Therefore, strictly, there is no need for anything from the past. However since clothing embodies art and culture, it should be excepted from a rigorous application of evolutionary science. It seems the two (evolution versus art & culture) are constantly struggling with eachother in the modern wardrobe.

In broad terms, I would like to see more art, more craft, more tailoring available as a general rule. Whether this specifically means needing to recall named items of the past, I am unsure. It could, but it doesn't have to. Having said that, with the wealth of artistic (if not functional) success in historical design, I would happy to see any number of tailoring endeavours resurrected and incorporated into today's fashions.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Spats, waistcoats, button boots, frock coats, HATS


----------



## WhaleinaTeardrop (Oct 20, 2007)

medwards said:


> For sporting wear or other occasions? Would you add Plus-Fours to this as well?


ABSOLUTELY! For some reason, the Burlington Coat Factory near my parents home carries a lot of trousers with relatively short inseams, 28" and under, for ridiculously low prices, meaning less than $20. They also make basic alterations for free on any item purchased there and perform major surgery for a reasonable fee. I just recently had several pairs of "short" plaid and windowpane trousers cut into knickers and plus fours. The tailor was an older cat and as I soon asked how much to turn these into "plus fours", he asked where I played and talked about the good old days when you dressed up to play a round or two.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*All white for tennis*

And made of natural materials. None of this red shorts and black shirt with red piping. I concede male players don't have to wear trousers but everything else all white would be nice. And yes, for both clay and grass.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

DocHolliday said:


> Cloaks.


I know this was covered in a prior recent thread and they were roundly derided...but, I would love to have a good, heavy cloak! Good call, Doc!

Buzz


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

mpcsb said:


> And made of natural materials. None of this red shorts and black shirt with red piping. I concede *male players don't have to wear trousers* but everything else all white would be nice. And yes, for both clay and grass.


So it's white codpieces then?


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 for the frock coat. I've always liked the look of them - it would be nice to wear one without looking like you're on your way to a costume party.:icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Of the items mentioned thus far, I would most like to see hats come back into common use...primarily so I wouldn't appear as such an oddity, when choosing to wear my fedora! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Of the items mentioned thus far, I would most like to see hats come back into common use...primarily so I wouldn't appear as such an oddity, when choosing to wear my fedora! :icon_smile_wink:


Ya know, I almost always wear a fedora and nobody seems to be looking at me funny. Trust me, if I was drawing too much attention of any kind, my teenage kids would let me know. I see lots of men wearing hats...flat caps, fedoras, porkpies, you name it...here in Eastern Massachusetts. Perhaps its a climate thing. In any case, I will repeat the advice I give perhaps too often; if you feel confident and unselfconscious under your hat, even a bowler, you will pass easily through society. However, if you feel like you are on exhibition or your hat is the first thing people notice about you, take it off.

Buzz


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

I would like to see more men wear real tailored clothes instead of store bought.

And more young ladies in dresses and skirts (they wear jeans to often).


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

medwards said:


> But my dear Sator, that's how many of us imagine you dress now. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I actually find the final illustration quite appealing, though I probably would not opt to go return to such high, starched shirt-collars. But I'm just a modern kinda guy.


Alas, my tailor would throw me out of his store if I turned up with a old pattern and asked him to make me some of these historic styles. Tailors these days intensely dislike making really strange cuts - especially body coats. It's just too time consuming.

I have seriously contemplated having a military styled dress coat made to replicate the one worn by Count D'Orsay cut to be worn so the front is thrown open, revealing the waistcoat underneath. It was said to be light grey and lined with a matching coloured velvet.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

fritzl said:


> Button boots
> 
> Do you agree, Sator?


Why of course! :icon_smile:


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

My vote goes to hats and ascots.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

It's very depressing reading these threads that regard cravats ('ascots'), hats, and tailored clothes as something belonging to the past alongside the codpiece.


----------



## jar2574 (Aug 30, 2007)

The semi-double breasted morning coats posted by Sator look bad-ass.


----------



## d95035 (Feb 9, 2008)

At the risk of further depressing Sator, I say Ascots 

I wear one once in a blue moon, but more aften would be better.

D


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd also wear a top hat with my cloak.


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

For nautical adventures, a tricorn.


----------



## spectre (May 12, 2007)

Tails - so what passes for formal wear now, i.e. dinner jacket, would not be the epitome of formal.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Sator said:


> 1. Military Styled Dress Coat for Day Wear


Not unless you're in the military

As far as button boots and spats: hell no, not on my watch.

As far as under "waistcoats": yes! now my underwear (shirt and suspenders) won't be showing as much!!

I like the buttoned pant legs.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Bird's One View said:


> For nautical adventures, a tricorn.


I see quite a lot of tricorns being worn in Boston, mostly by tourists, and mostly in the summer months. They are often obtained from one of the museum shops downtown. They are made of simple felt and come in a few sizes.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

How about Roger Moore's safari suit?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

AMVanquish said:


> How about Roger Moore's safari suit?


Maybe at a cocktail party


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

How about re-popularizing tall riding boots, worn outside the leg of one's trousers...perhaps because, it's getting deep around here! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

See how the Forum has changed! In the old days, one would only have needed spats. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> How about re-popularizing tall riding boots, worn outside the leg of one's trousers...perhaps because, it's getting deep around here! :icon_smile_wink:





medwards said:


> See how the Forum has changed! In the old days, one would only have needed spats. :icon_smile_big:


Every gentleman should have a good pair of wellies for such occasions.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

As to the initial interrogatory, my hope is less in a particular article of clothing than it is a practice: dressing for dinner, which I believe would not only enhance the look of mealtime, but would add to its civility.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Mr. Chatterbox said:


> dressing for dinner, which I believe would not only enhance the look of mealtime, but would add to its civility.


And the correct attire would be????


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

M6Classic said:


> Ya know, I almost always wear a fedora and nobody seems to be looking at me funny. Trust me, if I was drawing too much attention of any kind, my teenage kids would let me know. I see lots of men wearing hats...flat caps, fedoras, porkpies, you name it...here in Eastern Massachusetts. Perhaps its a climate thing. In any case, I will repeat the advice I give perhaps too often; if you feel confident and unselfconscious under your hat, even a bowler, you will pass easily through society. However, if you feel like you are on exhibition or your hat is the first thing people notice about you, take it off.
> 
> Buzz


100% agree with this.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> How about re-popularizing tall riding boots, worn outside the leg of one's trousers


Bocehpus agrees. :icon_smile_big:

https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jacklearyjj8.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

spectre said:


> Tails - so what passes for formal wear now, i.e. dinner jacket, would not be the epitome of formal.


Excellent choice!


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

I've said it before: the prevalence of cameras in public places will drive the return of the hat. (and perhaps turned-up collars on jackets)


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

radix023 said:


> I've said it before: the prevalence of cameras in public places will drive the return of the hat. (and perhaps turned-up collars on jackets)


... or the return of the (hooded) cloak!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

radix023 said:


> I've said it before: the prevalence of cameras in public places will drive the return of the hat...


...and perhaps the opening, later this month, of the new Indiana Jones' movie! Anyone interested in a fedora? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

*Bring back..*

How about everything from 1910, with the added convenience of computers and phones..

That will do for now

Maybe its not as simple as that.. But, its Friday and my brain is in weekend mode already...


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Daveboxster said:


> I have seriously thought about getting a pair of knickers/plus fours to wear in a golf tournament.


I would do this in a second, if I were a golfer. But then I wore a sarong to a Hawaiian themed party last weekend.

I'm personally trying to bring back bow ties for business wear, at least in my area. I never see them, unless I'm looking in a mirror once or twice a week.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

medwards said:


> And the correct attire would be????


Why dinner clothes. Of course.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Several items would be welcomed. 

-Dinner clothes.

-Men wearing hats.

-INTERESTING SOCKS (not the dull things available at Nordstroms).

-Women wearing dresses - not pants suits trying to be men!!

-Men realizing that you don't have to dress like a **** to be comfortable - get clothes that fit (stop your beer drinking at a 6-pack not a case and the belly bulge may start receeding).

-Not an item of clothing but how about COMMON COURTESY? Many people I see are self absorbed and selfish - and tend to be the ones that are more poorly dressed... How this ties in - back when people dressed more formaly, people seemed to treat each other with more respect and civility.

More as I think of them.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

mpcsb said:


> And made of natural materials. None of this red shorts and black shirt with red piping. I concede male players don't have to wear trousers but everything else all white would be nice. And yes, for both clay and grass.


 +1

And ... I can't believe that it took until the middle of page two for someone to mention the Ascot.

AFAIK, the ascot is the single most elegant neckwear ever devised. Certainly makes mincemeat out of the necktie. Love 'em. Wear 'em. Even still make them!


----------



## WhaleinaTeardrop (Oct 20, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> +1
> 
> And ... I can't believe that it took until the middle of page two for someone to mention the Ascot.
> 
> AFAIK, the ascot is the single most elegant neckwear ever devised. Certainly makes mincemeat out of the necktie. Love 'em. Wear 'em. Even still make them!


I wore an ascot for my wedding....


----------



## Mark Ligett (May 10, 2008)

I agree with what's been said about the ascot! It's one of my favorite articles of clothing. Very elegant and classy.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

HATS! Which reminds me I should wear my Akubra more and not just for sun protection. Mind you I have found a Beret more than useful for informal weekend wear in winter.


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

I wore an ascot with a button-down shirt to a restaurant today and the young waitress complimented me and said she wanted to try a similiar look.

Max


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

hmhill said:


> I wore an ascot with a button-down shirt to a restaurant today and the young waitress complimented me and said she wanted to try a similiar look.
> 
> Max


...and did her comment effect your tipping behavior, perhaps?

Buzz


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

^ Ditto on the cloak, but I think that I am asking for too much. The return of the fedora would be nice, as well as a nice solid brolly, like the SAB whangee.

https://www.swaineadeney.co.uk/catalogue/group_1613/

If you carry a full size umbrella now, you get stares, and there is no place to put them. I have not seen an umbrella stand in a public place in years.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Regattawear: More bold vertical striped 2btn jackets for the spectators, yacht club emblems and matching burgees flying from the bow! Early America's cup deckwear for the participants with canvas pants and half-sleeve pullovers.

...Also where's my red fox hunting coat with knee high black riding boots !!


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I recall a video in the early days of MTV titled "Video killed the radio star", which was true but worse was what the radio and sound recording did to the quantity, quality and diversity of live music. I mention this because there was a time when you went to see a band perform in a club or you went to a dance club and this required formalwear or at least nice non-work clothes depending on your means. Progressively we as a society have been losing reasons to gather as groups and we don't correctly value the chances we have. This is why, aside from work, most people look like they got out of their sick-bed to dash out and forage for food or whatever and then its straight back to the lair, the polar fleece and the 900 channels of TV.


----------



## Kregg (Feb 25, 2008)

I would love to see people wear more bow-ties. As long as they don't appear to increase the size of one's ears, I believe there is no reason not to wear one once in awhile. =)


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

deanayer said:


> I recall a video in the early days of MTV titled "Video killed the radio star", which was true but worse was what the radio and sound recording did to the quantity, quality and diversity of live music.


The earliest day, even -- It was the first video played on MTV, even though it was several years old.


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

M6Classic said:


> ...and did her comment effect your tipping behavior, perhaps?
> 
> Buzz


Not really, I usually tip her about 50% anyway. She is really cute and I'm a shallow person

Max


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> +1
> 
> And ... I can't believe that it took until the middle of page two for someone to mention the Ascot.
> 
> AFAIK, the ascot is the single most elegant neckwear ever devised. Certainly makes mincemeat out of the necktie. Love 'em. Wear 'em. Even still make them!


Thank you Alex! Love them too, and one of the few remaing flattering articles of clothing. At my age, I should be able to wear pretty much what I wish. (Speedo, etc., excepted.) Need to break out my old Trippler and Brooks versions for a trip to Starbucks.

And what about shetland sweather vests with buttons? (Or sleeveless cardigans if you prefer.) I like them with leather buttons and two lower pockets. Wonderful what they can do for odd jackets or sporty suits.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Two words: Fun Shirt.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*why women love jeans???*



WA said:


> And more young ladies in dresses and skirts (*they wear jeans to often*).


Tight jeans show off the ladies' assets, of course. :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

... everything from Paris 2 LA


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

deanayer said:


> Regattawear: More bold vertical striped 2btn jackets for the spectators, yacht club emblems and matching burgees flying from the bow! Early America's cup deckwear for the participants with canvas pants and half-sleeve pullovers.


Powerboater. Sailboats do not fly the club burgee from the bow staff.

https://www.usps.org/f_stuff/etiquett.html


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Thanks for asking*

Hats, ties, umbrellas, and provision for the first and last in homes and places of public accommodation.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Gaetano01 (May 6, 2008)

M6Classic said:


> Codpiece.
> 
> Buzz


Hey, they wore 'em in _Clockwork Orange_ ...


----------



## S.Otto (Aug 14, 2007)

Cravattes
Neckclothes like brummell wore
National Dress/Costume(I'll even a take westernized version of it)
+1 for Military Civilian Jackets
Canes
Top Hats 24/7
Formality in Business Dress
Jackets for separate sporting activities
Boots( the regular kind i.e. ankle boots)
Tie/Stick Pins
string/ ribbon bow ties
Whimsicality/Individual style
Double albert chain and pocket watch
Purses for men(Think Chaplin as the Tramp)
Sock Garters(elastic wears/breaks over time)
Quality craftsmen to make and maintain the abovementioned
Ivory in accesories
I think I'm done for now. I'll probably think of more


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

DocHolliday said:


> Cloaks.


+1 for cloaks.
We may be already turning the corner on hats again. I was in K-Mart yesterday and for $40 you could buy a hat resembling Fedora.
More a young trendy style and not a well made item but hey, it's a start.

Mychael


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

mipcar said:


> I was in K-Mart yesterday and for $40 you could buy a hat resembling Fedora.
> More a young trendy style and not a well made item but hey, it's a start.l


If it's hats you want may I strongly suggest you look at Akubra hats:

https://www.hatsdirect.com/cgi/products.cgi?group=Fedora+Hats

You could hardly ask for better at this price range. I would take an Akubra over a Borsalino for $450 any day.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Sator said:


> If it's hats you want may I strongly suggest you look at Akubra hats:
> 
> https://www.hatsdirect.com/cgi/products.cgi?group=Fedora+Hats
> 
> You could hardly ask for better at this price range. I would take an Akubra over a Borsalino for $450 any day.


Thanks, I am aware of them. My post was more to make the point that if traditional styled hats (albeit not very good ones) are begining to appear in mainstream shops like K-mart that it could be a sign of the return of hat wearing in general.

Mychael


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mipcar said:


> Thanks, I am aware of them. My post was more to make the point that if traditional styled hats (albeit not very good ones) are begining to appear in mainstream shops like K-mart that it could be a sign of the return of hat wearing in general.
> 
> Mychael


I suspect the fedoras found in K-Mart are a result of the new Indiana Jones movie release but, that's OK...just bring em back, whatever it takes! :icon_smile:


----------



## tightcollarman (Jun 25, 2005)

*Edwardian attire !*

Basically everything late Victorian/Edwardian - say 1890s thru 1912.
Frock coats, morning attire, high stiff upright detachable collars (see my photo album). I volunteer at a local museum and have the occasion periodically to wear vintage-style morning attire.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

• Top Hats (that recent thread and article made me realize we need a proper high end head wear)

• Breeks (I actually pull up work out pants above the calfs for some odd reason and think breeks perfect for more active wear)

• Hats period (proper hats, not the cheapo baseball kind)

• The Victorian necktie/cravat (not the jabot or frilly versions before 1850)

Plus 4s would be nice, along with breeks, but they are a bit too puffy/extravagant outside of golfing. They declare 'GOLF' quite loudly at this time.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

tightcollarman said:


> Basically everything late Victorian/Edwardian - say 1890s thru 1912.
> Frock coats, morning attire, high stiff upright detachable collars (see my photo album). *I volunteer at a local museum and have the occasion periodically to wear vintage-style morning attire.*


I'm envious!


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Since this thread has been resurrected I would like to vote for hats. If you watch an old black and white episode of Superman, Clark Kent and all his pals had amazing suits and hats, everyone had a hat, Lois even had a hat.

I would also like to vote for Chainmail just not near a pool or if its lightning outside. While providing protection from edged weapons it also breathes, its like linen in that regard only metal and several hundred times heavier.


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

Another vote for top hats. Proper silk ones with just a bit of saddle, molded to one's bonce.


----------



## ProphetHammer (Jun 10, 2008)

ZOOT suits:aportnoy:


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> my hope is less in a particular article of clothing than it is a practice: dressing for dinner, which I believe would not only enhance the look of mealtime, but would add to its civility.


Why stop at dinner? Dressing for breakfast is a great pleasure. I was reintroduced to the practice a few years ago when my wife and I stayed in a grand country house for a few days after we were married. Since all the guests dined together around a large, formal dining table, you would dress for the day before making your way to the dining room. Even though I hadn't discovered AAAC then (and was therefore woefully attired, in retrospect), I enjoyed it immensely, and I highly recommend it.



> Basically everything late Victorian/Edwardian - say 1890s thru 1912


Hear, hear.

I vote for a return to more formalized business dress generally, in the Edwardian tradition, if not imitating the period in all details.

Here's my list:

1. Hats (I actually don't like most fedoras, but much prefer the homburg)
2. Morning coats
3. Frock coats
4. Striped trousers to go with Nos. 2 and 3 above. 
5. Waistcoats

I love wearing black, but hate black lounge suits.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

It is good to see so many anglophiles amongst the Americans here who say _dinner jacket_ instead of _Tuxedo_, and _morning coat_ instead of _cutaway_. Remember too, that the correct spelling is _colour_ :icon_smile:


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Is there anyone or group who has enough influence over the general public to make any style change for the better.

The only change I've ever seen has always been down.


I'll add my vote for the return of proper morning and evening wear.

As far as I'm concerned, hats are back.

True period mail was actually quite light and very flexible. it feels like a thin sheet of liquid metal.


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

My grandfather was manager of William Scott Ltd, in Port-of-Spain, Trinidad (an old British colony 1814-1962) for many years. I have some old photos of him wearing hats, I imagine to protect his wise old head from the Caribbean sun. Perhaps, he was passing along the tradition when he gave me a short-brimmed english boy cap when I was only 4. I also remember my Dad sometimes wearing a hat with a sports jacket.

It would be great to see hats come back. It's encouraging that I see so many young 20 something guys wearing hats here in Atlanta. Last week from the 4th story window of our Peachtree Street ad agency I saw a fellow in a nice 2b suit with a damn sharp white fedora. There's hope yet for hats.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

That's the thing about hats -- they never really went away _except for men aged 25-50 when they are dressed for business or anything remotely semi-formal_.

This afternoon, I ate lunch outside, at a busy pedestrian district, and did a little people-watching. One group consistently _not_ wearing hats were men in ties!

Everyone else wears hats pretty frequently, as far as I can tell. It's a little strange, actually, that men, women, young and old get away with wearing hats, as long as the hats are informal, baseball caps, made of cloth, safari hats, women's big floppy sun hats, etc. Everything but your basic men's dress hat, which for some reason is seen as unusual.


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

Sator said:


> If it's hats you want may I strongly suggest you look at Akubra hats:
> 
> https://www.hatsdirect.com/cgi/products.cgi?group=Fedora+Hats
> 
> You could hardly ask for better at this price range. I would take an Akubra over a Borsalino for $450 any day.


Thanks for posting the link, the Federation Deluxe IV in fawn really doesn't look bad. Can it be re-blocked into a different crown shape do you think?


----------



## brendon (Jun 24, 2008)

*stiff collars*

i would love to see stiff collars come back


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

ProphetHammer said:


> ZOOT suits:aportnoy:


I think those are already back.
Not sure WHERE, but there seem to be oodles of sales houses online for them, in a wide variety of tacky patterns and outlandish colors. I would suspect it is ethnic in appeal, but can't say with certainty.

Maybe they are fetishist clothes.
Someone has to be buying them.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

brendon said:


> i would love to see stiff collars come back


yes, I agree there.. although they haven't ever gone way in my little universe!!
RBH


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Pulledpork said:


> Thanks for posting the link, the Federation Deluxe IV in fawn really doesn't look bad. Can it be re-blocked into a different crown shape do you think?


Sorry, missed that post - that's what the guy's at the FL recommend. The Federation Delux is a particularly beautiful hat for the price. But to make it really work you have to play with the crown shape a bit.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

tightcollarman said:


> Basically everything late Victorian/Edwardian - say 1890s thru 1912.
> Frock coats, morning attire, high stiff upright detachable collars (see my photo album). I volunteer at a local museum and have the occasion periodically to wear vintage-style morning attire.


Hey Brad! Good to see you here!

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree with many of the other posters who have suggested anything Edwardian - waistcoats, strollers, stiff collars, and hats would be good to see.

On that last point, while on vacation I had to opportunity to stop by a hat shop, and picked up a very nice black homburg. Can't wait to wear it!

Geoff


----------



## tightcollarman (Jun 25, 2005)

Geoff Gander said:


> I agree with many of the other posters who have suggested anything Edwardian - waistcoats, strollers, stiff collars, and hats would be good to see.
> 
> On that last point, while on vacation I had to opportunity to stop by a hat shop, and picked up a very nice black homburg. Can't wait to wear it!
> 
> Geoff


Well, Geoff, please post some pics of the new hat when you have the chance!


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> AFAIK, the ascot is the single most elegant neckwear ever devised. Certainly makes mincemeat out of the necktie. Love 'em. Wear 'em. Even still make them!


You just like them because they hide under your shirts rather than the other way around.


----------



## SartusTectus (Mar 22, 2007)

I´d definitely like to see hats make a return. And walking sticks. Ascots would be nice too.

But – most of all I would like to see people dressing up just a bit more. Not much, just fewer baggy sweat pants and unlaced sneakers on adults in general.


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

*off to trinidad*

_


edhillpr said:



My grandfather was manager of William Scott Ltd, in Port-of-Spain, Trinidad (an old British colony 1814-1962) for many years. I have some old photos of him wearing hats, I imagine to protect his wise old head from the Caribbean sun....

Click to expand...

_


edhillpr said:


> _It would be great to see hats come back. It's encouraging that I see so many young 20 something guys wearing hats here in Atlanta. Last week from the 4th story window of our Peachtree Street ad agency I saw a fellow in a nice 2b suit with a damn sharp white fedora. There's hope yet for hats._


Well, I am soon off to Port of Spain where I shall work off and on for a year or two. I've bought a linen-fine, Panama Bob Montecristi that makes the angels sing, and I shall wear it as I raise a glass to your late grandfather on his cloud.

What other garments can be rejuvenated apart from what has already been said?

I've taken to wearing pince-nez spectacles, which I buy for a fiver or so in London on the Portobello Road flea markets. They hang on a string so I do not lose them as often as other reading glasses. They do not seem to cause proletarians to riot, but they can intimidate if needs be. I occasionally wear a cravat but not so often as does an old friend who is a Dutch aristocrat who also works in 3rd world development -- in my case chiefly because my biological thermostat is set too high and rooms are too hot for me. I am about to take up carrying a cane, mostly for sheer affectation but partly because i am growing mildly lame and it will assist me getting out of taxis. Past age 50 I can probably pull this off in England.

I am reluctant to wear a cloak or cape, but regard this as a lack of character on my part, at least in england where i live. in america, where i grew up, a cloak worn outside of a so-called renaissance festival would probably encourage some unsupportable conclusions about my (how shall I say this?) orientation.

As for the rest? Yes, yes, yes. It would be nice were there less infantilism among the American elderly, dressing as toddlers. A visit to any antique shop shows how our recent forebearers dressed up to be recorded for posterity, and that was mostly as they went to work, worship and socialise. It would be nice had we even the slightest sense that some event was greater than we, that some company deserved our respect rather than our social and sartorial disdain. It would be pleasant had we even a nagging thought that we are not divinely perfect in our Rousseauian state of nature, dressed down and unwashed, and that Almighty God had created something better to which we might, just once in a while, aspire.

Tending to ailing and geriatric parents retired to Floriduh, I recently came across photos taken in my childhood, a half-century ago. We were firmly within the middle and professional classes of the American Midwest, and the pictures show my dentist father (bug-eyed in his tux before the thyroid problem was identified and cured) and my mother, sloe-eyed and chubby but wearing long gloves. There is no communal respect and no self-respet such as this any more. And, frankly, long gloves probably deter nose picking.

Those of us with memories had best revere them. The best is over.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

-natural waist trousers and jeans
-soft, non-fused point collars
-balmoral boots

-waistcoats (though maybe they HAVE come back, I'm not completely sure anymore)
-hats in general -- fedora, trilby, bowler, etc.
-very lightly lined or unlined ties that aren't overly long (50-55")
-snug armholes on jackets and shirts

Agree with the rest who say adults should dress like adults. Don't _completely_ agree with women needing to get back in skirts. Of course they look good. There's quite a good reason for trousers though, one of them being you don't have to worry about how you sit for fear of exposing... well, you get the idea. Basically, I don't want to get rid of trousers for women. That would just be a regression in our social progress, as far as I'm concerned.

Speaking of double breasted waistcoats and plus fours as mentioned earlier, there's a scene in the 1931 Dracula where David Manners (as Jonathan Harker) wears a very nice sporting suit; one that happens to include a double breasted waistcoat and plus fours! Spectacular. I, sadly, cannot find a screen grab of this online.


----------



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

I recall my grandfather saying to our new salesman in the 60's (as he left the office to see a customer) 'Where is your hat?' 
'I do not own one, sir' he replied
'Well what the devil are you going to doff when you greet him??' said my grandad.
So, hats then, just for doffing purposes,because I look terrible in them - I keep buying them in the hope that I will find one that doesn't look as if I am breaking it in for a friend, but no luck so far...

Nearer to home in our 1870's catalogue I see we were offering 'Gent's chamois leather vests and pants' at around a guinea each (depending on size), which I imagine when new would have been very soft and great at keeping the cold out, but what in heavens name would they have been like after washing? Crispy, I guess.
Also we offered for sale 'The Duke' which we described as a 'Scarlet Felt Lung Protector', a sort of 3 button under waistcoat.
If these catch on I shall have to consider getting a night shift in.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

sjm said:


> Well, I am soon off to Port of Spain where I shall work off and on for a year or two. *I've bought a linen-fine, Panama Bob Montecristi *that makes the angels sing, and I shall wear it as I raise a glass to your late grandfather on his cloud.


You are joking, aren't you?

Buzz


----------

